# Lets Talk Wind Quintets(quartets, triplets, duets?)



## Fried fifer (Dec 14, 2013)

I've been getting really interested in wind quintets lately. Such interesting and diverse colors. Anyways. I'm specifically looking for good wind quintets but feel free turn this into a general talk about wind chamber music and its composers, instruments, and best/most interesting works. 
Here one I'm currently listening too. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Fried fifer said:


> Lets Talk Wind Quintets(quartets, triplets, duets?)


Sure, let's do.

I recommend a Naxos release of quintets by Giuseppe Cambini and Giulio Briccialdi by Avalon Wind Quintet.

Samples:


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Ah, now we're talking. I'm a bassoonist, so I'll have to show some restraint.  You've already picked out a good one with Nielsen.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

Schoenberg's is my favourite.

I'd like very much to see one live, as it's my understanding that a wind quintet is a very difficult thing for the sound engineer. They don't seem to get put on much, unfortunately.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Look for recordings by the New York Wind Quintet. There are a lot of them, including modern compositions.


----------



## Fried fifer (Dec 14, 2013)

Couac Addict said:


> Ah, now we're talking. I'm a bassoonist, so I'll have to show some restraint.  You've already picked out a good one with Nielsen.


Ha, yeah beginning flutist myself.
Geez, I have a lot of listening to do. Yeah too bad they are played more frequently. I'd love to see one in person.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

Not a quintet, neither exceptionally great but I like it anyway.


----------

